# Facebook integration (UNDONE)



## Shaun (25 Jul 2010)

Test Facebook integration to see if it will work okay without impacting on the server / site.


----------



## Shaun (29 Aug 2010)

Done.


----------



## Speicher (29 Aug 2010)

Does that relate to the thumbs up at the bottom of the posts?


----------



## Shaun (29 Aug 2010)

Yes, you should see a blue thumbs-up button with a blue 'f' FaceBook icon and the text 'Be the first of your friends to like this'.

The placement of the button isn't particularly good, but we can change that later.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Bromptonaut (31 Aug 2010)

[sub]Problem with this. Facebook is on the banned list at work. I'm now getting a warning message every time i open a new page asking me if I want to open facebook. If I say yes I will be diverted to Websense (the net nanny). If I say no four times it gives up. 

Not unique to this site but a PITA when it happens. [/sub]


----------



## Shaun (31 Aug 2010)

Bromptonaut said:


> [sub]Problem with this. Facebook is on the banned list at work. I'm now getting a warning message every time i open a new page asking me if I want to open facebook. If I say yes I will be diverted to Websense (the net nanny). If I say no four times it gives up.
> Not unique to this site but a PITA when it happens. [/sub]



Can you confirm whether you have associated your Facebook account with your CC one?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Bromptonaut (31 Aug 2010)

Admin said:


> Can you confirm whether you have associated your Facebook account with your CC one?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun




Not intentionally. I use my real name on Facebook & while I post little here that could cause me trouble elesewhere I prefer to keep my anonymity.


----------



## Shaun (31 Aug 2010)

Sorry, I obviously wasn't clear - have you gone through the steps in my announcement to link your Facebook account with your CC one? (So that it still works with your CC account, but seamlessly integrates into Facebook without showing/using your Facebook ID on CC).

If not, then this is something that could effect everyone and may mean it would be better to disable the feature rather than exclude people.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Bromptonaut (31 Aug 2010)

Shaun, 

Sorry to be thick. I was thinking in terms of whether I'd joined, liked or whatever a Cycle Chat link. I've certainly done nothing to link by facebook account with this site. I think the problem is that CC is now trying to open a facebook page or link each time I open a forum or topic. Websense sees this as an attempt to open a barred site and asks me to confirm - I then have to decline about four times before the message will go away. If I accept I can then see a small part of a 'websense' site barred window in lthe lower part of the screen. 

I have the same problem on lots of other sites (including for a while the BBC) and I suspect it's an issue for anyone browsing from work where websense or a similar programme is used to bar 'undesirable' sites.


----------



## Shaun (31 Aug 2010)

I think this is an issue for more than just you - judging by today's activity on the site.

Whilst investigating the problem I have found that the software links to facebook.com to enable the integration - regardless of whether you use it or not, which in effect appears to be blocking a lot of people.

I'm going to disable to Facebook integration for now until a suitable alternative solution can be found.

Thanks for feeding back.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Bromptonaut (31 Aug 2010)

Thans Shaun, that's my explanation condensed!!


----------



## Shaun (31 Aug 2010)

Facebook integration disabled.

I may look at this again in the future, but for now you'll have to use the manual "f" icon at the bottom left of threads to share them.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

